# Another ? on LED lights



## sassyangel (Jun 25, 2013)

Need to find out if these would be good for a 56gl cube that is 30"w x 18"d x 24"h, plan on doing a planted tank, Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Lighting System - 24" to 36"


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

I dont own one but people are saying good things about that light. You could probably keep some low light plants with that fixture but you would have very low light with your tank depth. Its possible you might need to add more light if the plants dont do well.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

I can't wait to get this light it's soo awesome. They have one on display at a lfs here in town. Current says it will also do well with plants too. Like the above poster said tho I don't know how well it will penetrate your tank 30" is pretty deep. I watch a video on YouTube the guy had a 24" light on his 46 bowfront and it lit his marine tank up very well.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This light is fairly new and reviews are hard to find(I couldn't find the one I saw before).It receives good grades on effects and color yet I read it didn't have power to penatrate "deeper " tanks.Current true lumenPROs are very bright and have been effective for me even in my saltwater tanks.No special effects though.
Here's some info from others who have used it;(New) Current Satellite Freshwater LED+ Fixture (6500K/RGB)???


----------



## siddd1980 (Jun 30, 2013)

hello...question...a have a 29 gallon heavily planted freshwater tank....4 days ago i bought a new fluval full spectrum aqualife and plant led light.....which is beautiful.....but i dont really see changes on the plants yet...maybe i need to wait more.....i have a pressurized co2 system as well, a fluval c3 power filter and my lights are on 12 hours a day...i had a 2*24 W T5 HO lights......


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

I'm no expert but you 4 days isn't really long enough to see a difference IMO


----------



## Aceranch (Jun 7, 2013)

sassyangel said:


> Need to find out if these would be good for a 56gl cube that is 30"w x 18"d x 24"h, plan on doing a planted tank, Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Lighting System - 24" to 36"


I've had the 48-60" on my 75gal for about a month now and we love it. My anubias and java ferns (propagating like rabbits) are doing great. We like the color adjustments even tho I need to spend more time playing with it.


----------

